# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Πληρωμη

## klyr

Θελω να ρωτησω εγω ως πελατης ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να πληρωνω οποτε παθαινει ζημιες ο κομβος? Γιατι κατι τετοιο εχω μαθει. ::

----------


## pouran24

Τι να πληρώσεις? ποιόν κόμβο?  ::  
Ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για τον εαυτό του..  ::  
καθένας πληρώνει τον κόμβο του

----------


## ryloth

εγώ πάντως δεν κατάλαβα,
να πληρώνεις ποιόν ? & για τι ??

----------


## papashark

> Θελω να ρωτησω εγω ως πελατης ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να πληρωνω οποτε παθαινει ζημιες ο κομβος? Γιατι κατι τετοιο εχω παθει.


Κάτσε να δεις τι μου θυμίζει...  ::  

Είσαι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώνεις ό,τι ζημιές κάνεις, και ό,τι ζημιές γίνονται στην ταράτσα σου.

Τώρα άμα πάθει καμιά ζημιά ο κόμβος που συνδέεσαι και έχει λεφτά να την φτιάξει και ζητήσει να τσοντάρετε για να βοηθήσετε, είναι μια άλλη ιστορία, όπου και εκεί δεν έχετε καμία υποχρέωση.


Βέβαια φυσικά θα θέλαμε να μας πεις το όνομα του κόμβου  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Θελω να ρωτησω εγω ως πελατης ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να πληρωνω οποτε παθαινει ζημιες ο κομβος? Γιατι κατι τετοιο εχω παθει.


σε καμμία περίπτωση.....
αν τυχόν ο κόμβος που είσαι client σου ζητήσει λεφτά (και σου λέει και οτι είσαι υποχρεωμένος από πάνω!! ) είναι νομίζω καιρός για μετακόμιση...

----------


## sotiris

Προφανώς εννοεί να πληρώνει τον κόμβο που έχει το ΑΡ για να διορθώσει την ζημιά που έπαθε.

Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι άμα θες μπορείς να βοηθήσεις στην αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς του κόμβου που έχει το ΑΡ, μιας που έτσι και αλλιώς το ΑΡ εξυπηρετεί μόνο τους πελάτες και ουσιαστικά για τον κομβούχο είναι ένα βάρος.
Επίσης βοηθώντας στην αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς (εάν ο ιδιοκτήτης έχει δηλώσει αδυναμία για αυτό), στην ουσία βοηθάς τον εαυτό σου, αφού σε συντομότερο χρόνο θα ξανασυνδεθείς στο δίκτυο.

----------


## aprin

Κόμβος KLYR (#8247) φαίνεται ασύνδετος
Μήπως έριξε άδεια να πιάσει γεμάτα;
Γιατί αν είναι ασύνδετος πως το έπαθε;

----------


## koum6984

Υποχρεωση εχεις μονο στον εαυτο σου και στην ταρατσα σου.
Εαν ζητηθει και μπορεις να συνεισφερεις καντο.
Ονομα κομβου ??? Που θελει τα φραγκα ???

----------


## ALTAiR

Κανείς σας δεν κοιμάται?
 ::

----------


## koum6984

> Κανείς σας δεν κοιμάται?


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zod

Εμείς μόλις γυρίσαμε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nicolouris

::   ::   ::  Ξεφύγαμε τελείως...!  ::   ::   ::   :: 

Εγω πιστεύω πως πρέπει να υπάρχει και λίγο εγωισμός του κομβούχου με τη καλή έννοια πάντα.

----------


## Ventrix

μήπως να αλλάζαμε και το θέμα;

----------


## ALTAiR

Επάνοδος.
Για ποιόν κόμβο λες Klyr?
Το AP στο οποίο συνδέεσαι ή το δικό σου εξοπλισμό?
ΓΙατί αν λες τον δικό σου εξοπλισμό, εξυπακούεται, ποιός να στον φτιάξει? Εκτός αν είναι σε εγγύηση!
Αν είναι για το AP στο οποίο συνδέεσαι μόνο σε έκτακτη ανάγκη, Φούρλας και τέτοια, ΕΜΑΚ, 199 και Super Puma!

----------


## john70

Θα παρεις τιμολογιο για τα χρηματα που σου ζηταει ????
Τα θελει μετρητα ????
Πιστωτικες καρτες ειναι δεκτες ???
Τι SLA παρεχει ???

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> Θα παρεις τιμολογιο για τα χρηματα που σου ζηταει ????
> Τα θελει μετρητα ????
> Πιστωτικες καρτες ειναι δεκτες ???
> Τι SLA παρεχει ???


Νομίζω πως οι όροι χρήσης είναι ξεκάθαροι...ακριβώς όπως και στις αγγελίες πώλησης των (παρα)εμπόρων.
 ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

naameee??  ::

----------


## makelaris

Πού είναι η απάντηση για το ποιός κόμβος είναι οεο?????

----------


## nuke

διάβασε μάλλον το topic ο κομβούχος και προειδοποίησε κατάλληλα... 


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

σορρυ ρε παιδια αλλα χαλασε το ασανσερ μου και καποιος πρεπει να το φτιαξει..  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Θελω να ρωτησω εγω ως πελατης ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να πληρωνω οποτε παθαινει ζημιες ο κομβος? Γιατι κατι τετοιο εχω παθει.


όχι αλλά ...
μην απαιτείς να επισκευαστεί άμεσα...
δεν γνωρίζεις σε τι οικονομική κατάσταση είναι ο κομβούχος... σε τι χρονικό ελεύθερο κλπ κλπ
εκεί μετά απο συνεννόηση μπορεί να γίνει μια "δανεική" αποκατάσταση... ή το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να προσφέρεις την βοήθειά σου αν χρειαστεί και τον χρόνο σου...  ::

----------


## makelaris

> διάβασε μάλλον το topic ο κομβούχος και προειδοποίησε κατάλληλα...


Μήπως???και εμείς ασχολιόμαστε άδικα???κάποιος mod off topic το συγκεκριμένο

----------


## DragonFighter

Δεν έβγαινα ρε παιδιά, ήθελα να πάρω οθονούλα tft  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Που είναι ο Klyr? Οέο?

----------


## tripkaos

μαλλον του ειπε το παλικαρι αν πεις τιποτα αλλο σου κοβο το λινκ και εκανε τουμπεκι

----------


## argi

> μαλλον του ειπε το παλικαρι αν πεις τιποτα αλλο σου κοβο το λινκ και εκανε τουμπεκι


Αν είναι να έχεις τέτοιο ΑP καλύτερα να το κόψει το link...

@rg!

----------


## koum6984

> μαλλον του ειπε το παλικαρι αν πεις τιποτα αλλο σου κοβο το λινκ και εκανε τουμπεκι


εδω εσυ μου ειπες οτι εαν δεν σου δωσω 20 ευρω δεν θα ερθεις να σκαναρουμε.

----------


## pouran24

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tripkaos
> 
> μαλλον του ειπε το παλικαρι αν πεις τιποτα αλλο σου κοβο το λινκ και εκανε τουμπεκι
> 
> 
> εδω εσυ μου ειπες οτι εαν δεν σου δωσω 20 ευρω δεν θα ερθεις να σκαναρουμε.


ΛΟΛ έτσι όλα τάπλητα στη φόρα  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tripkaos
> 
> μαλλον του ειπε το παλικαρι αν πεις τιποτα αλλο σου κοβο το λινκ και εκανε τουμπεκι
> 
> 
> εδω εσυ μου ειπες οτι εαν δεν σου δωσω 20 ευρω δεν θα ερθεις να σκαναρουμε.


Δεν φτάνεις που θα τον ξυπνήσεις να έρθει να σκανάρει, του τι λες κιόλας....  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Που είναι ο Klyr? Οέο?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nicolouris

> σορρυ ρε παιδια αλλα χαλασε το ασανσερ μου και καποιος πρεπει να το φτιαξει..


Aντε να κάνουμε ενα ομαδικό μάζεμα χρημάτων για τον mbjr  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum6984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tripkaos
> 
> ...


ετσι ετσι πες τα sotiri!!! ::

----------


## python

το φάγανε τον *Klyr*!!!!!!!

----------


## nicolouris

> το φάγανε τον *Klyr*!!!!!!!


Τα παραλές...  ::   ::

----------


## commando

αποklyrωθηκε απο το awmn!

----------


## koum6984

τελικα μαθαμε τον κομβουχο???
εαν οχι ο klyr δεν ειναι σε κανα dc συνδεδεμενος να δουμε την ΙΡ του να δουμε ποιος ειναι ο φραγκοφονιας κομβουχος???

----------


## Vigor

Ας θυμηθούμε τα πρώτα βήματα του χρήστη klyr στο δίκτυο:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...hlight=#249017 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....hlight=#249017 Internet

----------


## DragonFighter

thanks for sharing vigor

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ας θυμηθούμε τα πρώτα βήματα του χρήστη klyr στο δίκτυο:
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...hlight=#249017 Wireless
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....hlight=#249017 Internet


Που το περίεργο τον πήρε και μιλήσανε!!!

----------


## Vigor

Προκειμένου να καταδείξω την περιοχή (Κερατσίνι) στην οποία βρίσκεται ο κόμβος #8247 klyr ανέδυσα το προηγούμενο thread.  ::

----------


## koum6984

ναι μιλησε με τον εν λογω κομβο συνδεθηκε ομως σε αυτον?
γιατι εκει τριγυρω ειναι 2-3 ΑΡ.

----------


## stoympio

παιδιά πέρα από την πλάκα στο δίκτυο συμβαίνουν και τέτοια
λίγα πιστεύω και αλλά πιω σοβαρά σαν αυτό 
πελάτης στο δικό μου AP δυο τσακάλια φοιτητές που του έστησαν τα απαραίτητα για να συνδεθεί ο άνθρωπος του είπαν ότι για αυτές της δουλείες αυτοί ως συνήθως παίρνουν 400 ε αλλά για γιατον συγκεκριμένα θα του κάνουν κάποια έκπτωση και του πήραν 200 
πως σας φαίνεται

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

εμενα πάντως σε ένα TS που μίλαγα με ένα παιδί από την κρήτη που του ζητήσανε 70e για να τους συνδέσουνε στο AWMN χωρίς να του δώσουνε κάποια απόδειξη και το ξέρω αυτό γιατί τον ρώτησα επίμονα και απότι φάνηκε το κάνανε σε όλους...
και μιλάω ότι τα λεφτά τα ζητάγανε η φοιτητές.

όπως επίσης ότι κάποιος έχει σηκώσει ΑΠ εδώ στην αθηνα. έχει βάλει κάποιος φίλους του τριγύρω αλλα στο wind δεν το έχει δήλωση για να μην τον ζαλίζουνε. και όταν ο φίλος μου του έστειλε pm του έκανε τον κινέζο, και μετά από ενα χουνέρι που του έκανε ο φίλος μου που το ένιωσε του σήκωσε στο asap BB.
βεβαια δεν μπορώ να πω περισσότερα γιατί δεν μου συνέβη σε μένα απλά εγώ τα εξιστορώ. αυτούς που τους αφορά ας μιλήσουνε...
γιατί όσο και να περιφρουρούμε το δίχτυο δυστυχώς μερική την έχουν δει "ταβατζιδες"
και το εδιαφέρον είναι ότι και η δυο περίπτωσις τα λαμόγια ήταν φοιτητές
ελπίζω να μην άναψα φωτιές

----------


## Mick Flemm

> εμενα πάντως σε ένα TS που μίλαγα με ένα παιδί από την κρήτη που του ζητήσανε 70e για να τους συνδέσουνε στο AWMN χωρίς να του δώσουνε κάποια απόδειξη και το ξέρω αυτό γιατί τον ρώτησα επίμονα και απότι φάνηκε το κάνανε σε όλους...
> και μιλάω ότι τα λεφτά τα ζητάγανε η φοιτητές.


Πονεμένη ιστορία, μιλάς μάλλον για τον σύλλογο στο Ηράκλειο... wireless.uoc.gr ένα δίκτυο 10 κόμβων (τόσα είναι περίππου και τα άτομα που ψιλοασχολούνται με το δίκτυο) και μερικών δεκάδων leechers. Όλη η ιστορία γίνεται για να τραβήξουν Internet απ' το πανεπιστήμιο. Άσε έχασα πολύ χρόνο για δαύτο κάποτε και δεν θέλω να το θυμάμαι. Τουλάχιστον τρέχουν linux στους κόμβους, κάτι είναι κι αυτό  ::  Θες κάπου στα 60-70E για να γραφτείς και μετά κάθε κάμποσο πληρώνεις 1-2 ευρώ το χρόνο για να δουν ότι υπάρχεις. Μερικά hints α) δεν μπορεί ο καθένας να στήσει κόμβο, κόμβους στήνει μόνο ο σύλλογος β) για να συνδεθείς μόνιμα πρέπει να πληρώσεις κλπ γ) ζήτήμα αν οι μισοί έχουν στίσει μόνοι τους τον client-κόμβο τους. Πραγματικά σου μιλάω, μεγάλη ιστορία και το χειρότερο είναι ότι κάποια άτομα εκειπέρα έχουν τρελό κόμπλεξ με αυτό που κάνουμε εδώ (ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και πολύ καλά άτομα όπως ο Παναγιώτης -Trendy- και οι περισσότεροι απ' τους 10 που ασχολούνται).

----------


## pkent79

Νταβατζιλίκι δηλαδή.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εκεί στο λένε απ' την αρχή και είναι κάτι στο οποίο όλοι συμφωνήσανε (για να έχουν internet απ' το uni οι φοιτητές) οπότε δεν το λες νταβατζιλίκι, εξ' άλλου μπορείς να συνδεθείς κανονικά αν κάνεις πχ. τις διακοπές σου στο Ηράκλειο, αν συνδέεσαι σε μόνιμη φάση είναι που πρέπει να γραφτείς (τουλάχιστον έτσι το θυμάμαι).

----------


## dti

> Νταβατζιλίκι δηλαδή.


Δε νομίζω...
Ο Ασύρματος Φοιτητικός Σύλλογος Ηρακλείου παρέχει εδώ και κάτι χρόνια (από το 2003 αν δεν κάνω λάθος) στους φοιτητές του Ηρακλείου πρόσβαση μέσω vpn στο Πανεπιστήμιο και στο Internet.
Ποιά "Δίοδος" και κουραφέξαλα, εδώ και κάτι χρόνια έχει υλοποιηθεί από το συγκεκριμένο σύλλογο κάτι πρωτοποριακό για τα ελληνικά (φοιτητικά) δεδομένα...
Από την άλλη, δεν γνωρίζω αν ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Mick Flemm οτι δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να στήσει ελεύθερα όποιος θέλει κόμβο. 
Απ΄όσο γνωρίζω κάποια στιγμή στο συγκεκριμένο δίκτυο ενώθηκαν και κάποιοι κόμβοι που είχαν στηθεί από μή φοιτητές π.χ. o barbounis που συμμετείχε και στο forum μας παλιότερα. Εννοείται οτι οι μη φοιτητές δεν έχουν πρόσβαση μέσω vpn στο Πανεπιστήμιο.
Τέλος, ας μη ξεχνάμε οτι από μέλη του εν λόγω συλλόγου έχουν γίνει αρκετές ιδιοκατασκευές (π.χ. ronja project) για τις οποίες έχουν γραφτεί και παρουσιαστεί πληροφορίες και στο δικό μας forum.
Ας μας πει όμως περισσότερα ο trendy.

----------


## papashark

> παιδιά πέρα από την πλάκα στο δίκτυο συμβαίνουν και τέτοια
> λίγα πιστεύω και αλλά πιω σοβαρά σαν αυτό 
> πελάτης στο δικό μου AP δυο τσακάλια φοιτητές που του έστησαν τα απαραίτητα για να συνδεθεί ο άνθρωπος του είπαν ότι για αυτές της δουλείες αυτοί ως συνήθως παίρνουν 400 ε αλλά για γιατον συγκεκριμένα θα του κάνουν κάποια έκπτωση και του πήραν 200 
> πως σας φαίνεται


Καμιά φορά δεν φταίνε αυτοί που παίρνουν τα 200 ή 400 ή όσα παίρνουν.

Πιάστε την κουβέντα με τα μαγαζιά, και ρωτήστε τους πόσοι έχουν ζητήσει τεχνικό για να τους συνδέσει....

Αν θυμάστε και πριν από λίγο καιρό, κάποιος στο φόρουμ έγραψε "πληρώνω για να με συνδέσουν" και τον αποπήραμε.

Το λάθος δεν είναι αυτού που θα εργαστεί και πληρωθεί για να συνδέσει κάποιον άλλο, το λάθος δεν είναι ούτε και αυτού που θα πληρώσει για να του τα στήσει κάποιος. Το λάθος είναι δικό μας που δεν δίνουμε στον κόσμο να καταλάβει γιατί πρέπει να έρθει, και ότι το στήσιμο είναι μέρος του χόμπυ.....

----------


## DragonFighter

Εμένα πάντως ένα παιδί που πούλησε όλο τον κόμβο του, μου αποκάλυψε ότι του είπε 1ας από τον σύλλογο πως για να συνδεθεί θα χρειαστεί να πληρώσει ("να τα σκάσει" όπως είπε). 
Δεν ξέρω παραπάνω κ δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια, απλά αναφέρω τι έτυχε να μάθω..

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

&^$#&*^%(*^$*^$*)&^%%#$*(^%*&%(&$)&^)_&(%(&%$(&^$()*(&$&*(%)*(&%(&^$()*%)*^$(&$^  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jpeppas

> Εμένα πάντως ένα παιδί που πούλησε όλο τον κόμβο του, μου αποκάλυψε ότι του είπε 1ας από τον σύλλογο πως για να συνδεθεί θα χρειαστεί να πληρώσει ("να τα σκάσει" όπως είπε). 
> Δεν ξέρω παραπάνω κ δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια, απλά αναφέρω τι έτυχε να μάθω..


μήπως εννοούσε ότι πρέπει να δώσει λεφτά για τον εξοπλισμό. Πολλοί μπορεί να έχουν την εντύπωση ότι αν έχουν wireless στο PC ή laptop ότι μπορούν να συνδεθούν έτσι απλά..

----------


## commando

απο το AWMN δεν απαγορευεται να πληρωσει κανεις καποιον αλλο εστω αν και αυτο ειναι υλικα αλλα μπορει να ειναι και εργασια εστω και σαν φιλοδωρημα ρε παιδια ....
υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις πααααρα πολλες μπορει ο αλλος να ειναι αναπηρος και να μην μπορει να στησει η να ειναι μικρος και να θελει καποιον εμπειρο να μην φαει κραξιμο απο την πολυκατοικια και τον φανε λαχανο ,μπορει να ειναι κοπελα κ να μην αντεχει βαριες δουλειες η το κυριοτερο να εχει καποια αρρωστια οπως υψοφοβια.
Και αυτοι μπορουν κ πρεπει να συνδεθουν αν εχουν κ καλη ταρατσα κ γνωσεις να γινουν κ κομβοι γιατι οχι.
Το σωστο ειναι να το κανει μονος/η του καθενας αλλα αν για 1500διαφορους λογους βιαζεται και δεν βρισκει ανταποκριση δωρεαν απο την περιοχη του ας πληρωσει.
Δεν ειναι προυποθεση για να μπει στο AWMN να πληρωσει αλλα αν θελει ας το κανει δεν απαγορευεται σιγα τα λεφτα που θα χαλασει δηλαδη.Αμα δεν μεινει ευχαριστημενος ας βγει εδω να κραξει αυτον που τον εκμεταλλευτηκε.

----------


## pantdimi

οχι ρε τι λες τωρα αν το "επιτρεψεις" θα γινει χαμος αν το απαγορευσεις απλα θα το κανει κανενας ελεεινος να εκμεταλλευτει την αμαθεια του αλλου...αν δεν θες μην εχεις ap και τοτε αν στο ζητησει α αλλος ας το πληρωσει....αλλα το θεωρω αθλιο σε ενα ερασιτεχνικο σωματειο ο αλλος να βγαζει απο την μυγα ξυγκι...  ::  
Και επισης πρεπει να βγει καποιος να πει τι εχει γινει και ας παραδεχτει καποιος την βλακεια του δεν εγινε τιποτα.... απλα να καταλαβουμε το σκεπτικο

----------


## aprin

Μου έχουν προτείνει να στήσω clients με tip 100Εuros,κανά δυο.Αλλά όπως έχει ξαναειπωθεί,αν δεν έχει ιδέα ο άλλος έστω στα βασικά,το μόνο που πετυχαίνεις είναι να σου γίνει τσιμπούρι (και πως το ένα και πως το άλλο) - αφού αφορά το leeching η ιστορία..Άρα δε συμφέρει το πρήξιμο για μερικά ψωροευρώ..Οπότε να λείπει το βύσσινο!

----------


## DragonFighter

O άλλος που ήθελε να συνδεθεί είχε έτοιμο εξοπλισμό για κόμβο με πάνω από 5 if. Κ ξέρει πολύ καλά δίκτυα. Δεν βρήκε ανταπόκριση είπε. Αν ψάξετε λίγο, θα βρείτε ποιος είναι

----------


## anticlimatix

Λεφτά είναι γεγονός ότι πρέπει να σκάσουμε για το δίκτυο αλλά για την πάρτη μας. Αν τώρα, ένας μας ζητήσει λεφτά για να τον βοηθήσουμε να βάλει ένα extra if για μας και μόνο εμάς, τότε οκ. Λογικό ακούγεται να συμβάλουμε στον εξοπλισμό που προορίζεται για χρήση δική μας κι ας βρίσκεται αυτός αλλού... 
Αν όμως ο άλλος, θέλει λεφτά για κέρδος, για δικό του και μόνο εξοπλισμό, γιατί του χάλασε το UPS ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι, τότε )(*&^%!

----------


## dti

> O άλλος που ήθελε να συνδεθεί είχε έτοιμο εξοπλισμό για κόμβο με πάνω από 5 if. Κ ξέρει πολύ καλά δίκτυα. Δεν βρήκε ανταπόκριση είπε. Αν ψάξετε λίγο, θα βρείτε ποιος είναι


Καλό θα είναι να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους.
*Πρόκειται για τον Destinator;*

Αφήνοντας φήμες και σκιες κατά δικαίων και αδίκων, κατά του Συλλόγου ή άλλων μελών του δικτύου, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ, το μόνο που καταφέρνουμε είναι, (αν όντως υπάρχουν άτομα που ζητούν χρήματα για να κάνουν κάποιο link στο awmn), να διαιωνίζουμε αυτή την κατάσταση...

Θέλουμε να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο; Σαφώς όχι.
Ας πούμε ονόματα λοιπόν και ας λάμψει η αλήθεια.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

τυχαια μολις ειδα τον klyr sto dc απο οτι λεει το dc βγαινει απο τον maxfuels
nodeid 4002 αλλα απο οτι βλεπω στο απ του maxfuels δεν ειναι δηλωμενος πουθενα τι διαολο ο client φαντασμα ειναι που ειναι οklyr oeo
απο οτι βλεπω επισης βγαινει απο την ιπ 10.84.241.3 την οποια δεν την κανω traceroute απο πουθενα

----------


## DragonFighter

> Ας πούμε ονόματα λοιπόν και ας λάμψει η αλήθεια.


Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πω όνομα, ναί λοιπόν ο destinator είναι.
Κ τώρα τι έγινε; Θα ψάξει κάποιος να βρει ποιος του το είπε αυτό κ τι έγινε ακριβώς;
Απ'την στιγμή που ο ίδιος δεν θέλησε να το κάνει θέμα γιατί να το κάνουμε εμείς; Τι μπορείς να κάνεις δηλαδή με ανεπαρκή στοιχεία; τίποτα. Γι'αυτό κ δεν ανέφερα εξ'αρχής το nick του.

Τώρα πάει, έγινε. Το θέμα είναι τι θα γίνει από δω κ πέρα με τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που μόνο καλό δεν κάνουν στο δίκτυο μας

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ο Destinator απο οτι ξερω γιατι ημουν παρων ηρθε στο συλλογο ενα απογευμα και ο kατσαρος του βρηκε 2 λινκ τσακ μπαμ τωρα τι εγινε απο κει και περα δεν ξερω

----------


## papashark

> ο Destinator απο οτι ξερω γιατι ημουν παρων ηρθε στο συλλογο ενα απογευμα και ο kατσαρος του βρηκε 2 λινκ τσακ μπαμ τωρα τι εγινε απο κει και περα δεν ξερω


Eτσι βγαίνουν τα λινκς, πας στο σύλλογο και στο τσακ μπαμ έχεις 2 !!!


Να αρχίσω τα ανέκδοτα για την διαφορά μεταξύ θεωρείας και πράξης ?


Γιατί το μπλα μπλα είναι εύκολο (ειδικά άμα έχεις έμφυτο ταλέντο στο πολύ μπλα μπλά όπως εγώ), το λινκ όμως πάλι θέλει κάτι παραπάνω από μπλα μπλα....

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Ας πούμε ονόματα λοιπόν και ας λάμψει η αλήθεια.
> 
> 
> Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πω όνομα, ναί λοιπόν ο destinator είναι.
> Κ τώρα τι έγινε; Θα ψάξει κάποιος να βρει ποιος του το είπε αυτό κ τι έγινε ακριβώς;
> Απ'την στιγμή που ο ίδιος δεν θέλησε να το κάνει θέμα γιατί να το κάνουμε εμείς; Τι μπορείς να κάνεις δηλαδή με ανεπαρκή στοιχεία; τίποτα. Γι'αυτό κ δεν ανέφερα εξ'αρχής το nick του.
> 
> Τώρα πάει, έγινε. Το θέμα είναι τι θα γίνει από δω κ πέρα με τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που μόνο καλό δεν κάνουν στο δίκτυο μας


Με είχε πάρει τηλέφωνο ο ChoOsen και με ρώτησε αν ισχύει κάτι που άκουσε από τον destinator, οτι και καλά ζητάω χρήματα για να πρεσσάρω τα καλώδια με την πρέσσα του Συλλόγου.
Φυσικά του εξήγησα οτι ουδέποτε έχει συμβεί αυτό και απ΄όσο γνωρίζω ούτε κανείς άλλος έχει κάνει κάτι τέτοιο από το Σύλλογο.
Θα περίμενε κανείς να έχει το θάρρος ο destinator να καταγγείλει επώνυμα τέτοια περιστατικά.
Αντίθετα, ή κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν το όνομά του και την περίπτωσή του για να σπείρουν ανυπόστατες φήμες ή ο ίδιος σκόπιμα διαβάλλει κάποια άτομα και το Σύλλογο.
Περιμένω από τον ίδιο να ξεκαθαρίσει την κατάσταση και να αναφέρει ονόματα, ημερομηνία και τόπο που άκουσε, του είπαν, συζήτησε όλα αυτά τα περί χρημάτων...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## ngia

> ..Περιμένω από τον ίδιο να ξεκαθαρίσει την κατάσταση και να αναφέρει ονόματα, ημερομηνία και τόπο που άκουσε, του είπαν, συζήτησε όλα αυτά τα περί χρημάτων...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από GOLDEN DRAGON
> 
> ο Destinator απο οτι ξερω γιατι ημουν παρων ηρθε στο συλλογο ενα απογευμα και ο kατσαρος του βρηκε 2 λινκ τσακ μπαμ τωρα τι εγινε απο κει και περα δεν ξερω
> 
> 
> Eτσι βγαίνουν τα λινκς, πας στο σύλλογο και στο τσακ μπαμ έχεις 2 !!!


Κατ΄αρχή αυτό ισχύει, μια και στη λέσχη κάθε Τετάρτη περνάνε 20+ άτομα νέα και παλιά, οπότε εύκολα μπορεί να βρει κάποιος άλλους για να βγάλει link. 
Από κει και πέρα, ισχύει οτι άλλο η θεωρία και άλλο η πράξη, αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση το meeting κάθε Τετάρτη στη λέσχη βοηθά προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση (που δεν είναι άλλη παρά η ανάπτυξη του δικτύου).

----------


## spirosco

> Το λάθος δεν είναι αυτού που θα εργαστεί και πληρωθεί για να συνδέσει κάποιον άλλο, το λάθος δεν είναι ούτε και αυτού που θα πληρώσει για να του τα στήσει κάποιος. Το λάθος είναι δικό μας που δεν δίνουμε στον κόσμο να καταλάβει γιατί πρέπει να έρθει, και ότι το στήσιμο είναι μέρος του χόμπυ.....


Οτι και να κανουμε, ακομη και την πιο τρελλη λεπτομερεια να προσεξουμε,
παντα, μα παντα θα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι
που για διαφορους λογους θα ελπιζουν οτι το AWMN μπορει να τους βολεψει ή να εκπληρωσει τις προσδοκιες τους και δεν θα τους νοιαζει η ιδεα.

Εκει ειναι κυριως το λαθος, στο ποσο ψηλα βαζει ο καθενας την προσωπικη του ευκολια σε σχεση με την ορεξη για να μαθει και κατι νεο.

Και ας μην ξεχναμε πως οσο διαδιδεται και φαινεται ολο και πιο πολυ ποσο ευκολο ειναι τελικα να συνδεθει κανεις,
ειναι φυσιολογικο να βλεπουμε ολο και περισσοτερο κοσμο που καμμια σχεση δεν εχει με το RF/Wifi/δικτυα κλπ.

*Το AWMN ειναι ιδεα και οχι προιον.*

----------


## papashark

Σπύρο, ακόμα και οι ιδέες θέλουν οργάνωση στην προώθηση τους.

Οταν προσπαθούμε να προβληθούμε σε κάθε λογής περιοδικό ευρείας κυκλοφορίας, έκθεση γενικού περιεχομένου, κλπ, τόσο θα μαζεύουμε κόσμο από την ευρύ μάζα, μαζί με την Σάρα την Μάρα και το κακό συναπάντημα.

Και ακόμα και αν ο λόγος ποιοτικών νέων μελών προς ΣάραΜάρα, είναι θετικός, τα κακά θα φαίνονται πολύ πιο εύκολα, και για 20 καλούς, μια Σάρα θα είναι αρκετή για τον κακοχαρακτηρισμό.


Για μένα θα πρέπει να έχουμε στην πρώτη γραμμή ότι awmn δεν σημαίνει φθηνό ιντερνετ και τηλέφωνο, ούτε και τρελά downloads, αλλά σημαίνει χόμπυ στα ασύρματα δίκτυα. Οτι σημαίνει πειραματισμός, γνώση, παρέα, προσφορά.

Γιατί τώρα, προβάλλουμε προϊον, "τσάμπα ίντερνετ", "τσάμπα τηλέφωνο", "τρελλά downloads", "κατάργηση του πΟΤΕ", κλπ.....

----------


## DragonFighter

Εγώ θα έλεγα awmn=χόμπυ. Ως έτσι το είδα από την αρχή. 




> Θα περίμενε κανείς να έχει το θάρρος ο destinator να καταγγείλει επώνυμα τέτοια περιστατικά. 
> *Αντίθετα, ή κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν το όνομά του και την περίπτωσή του για να σπείρουν ανυπόστατες φήμες* ή ο ίδιος σκόπιμα διαβάλλει κάποια άτομα και το Σύλλογο.


Πρόσεξε τι λες γιατί εγώ δεν έχω τέτοιο σκοπό, ούτε φυσικά κανένα όφελος.
Ούτε ο ίδιος πιστεύω αφού το περιστατικό μου το ανέφερε τυχαία πάνω σε μια συζήτηση που κάναμε αφού πούλησε τον κόμβο του.

Κ κάτι ακόμα, το να βρεις link, με το να τα πραγματοποιήσεις, έχει τεράστια διαφορά...

----------


## spirosco

Στην αρχη ειχα κι εγω καποιους ηθικους ενδοιασμους για υπηρεσιες οπως π.χ. το φθηνο ιντερνετακι.
Τελικα βλεποντας οτι οι περισσοτεροι που το χρησιμοποιουν εχουν χωσει ή και χωνουν ακομη χρηματα
για να βελτιωσουν τους κομβους τους, να βγαλουν νεα links κλπ, εεε, δεν μου καθεται καλα να πιστεψω οτι ειναι λατρεις του τσαμπε.
Μια dsl θα τους γλυτωνε απο τα εξοδα και την απορια τι φταιει καθε φορα που δεν παιζει κατι.

Για μενα τετοιες υπηρεσιες προσφερουν κινητρα, αρκει να μην θεωρουνται παγιες ή/και καταλυτικες για το δικτυο.
Εκτος απο το πεδιο πειραματισμου που προσφερουν, μας παρεχουν και εξτρα -best effort- ευκολιες.

Ποτε δεν υπηρξε καμπανια/διαφημιση που να εκμεταλευεται τις ευκολιες που προσφερει το δικτυο μας π.χ. προς οφελος του συλλογου.
Οι καμπανιες γινονται απο τους πολιτικους και το μαρκετινγκ με σκοπο το κερδος.
Μιλωντας για το ταμειο του συλλογου, το κερδος εξαργυρωνεται στα εξοδα της λεσχης πρωτιστος,
κι επειτα σε εξοπλισμο (απο projectors που εξυπηρετουν events οπως τα fests, servers οπως αυτοι των forum/WiND, μεχρι και τον κομβο της Παρνηθας).
Στην τσεπη μας δεν παει τπτ, αρα τσαμπα καιει η λαμπα.

Το λεω και παλι, επιλογες εχουμε συνηθως στις περισσοτερες αποφασεις μας.
Αυτες εξαρτωνται απο το ειδικο βαρος που ριχνει ο καθενας μας.
Αν καποιος θεωρει κελεπουρι π.χ. το φθηνο internet του AWMN, τοτε ας προσεχε.
Το ιδιο ισχυει και για το voip κλπ.

By the way, για μενα αυτη την εποχη σημαντικοτερη υπηρεσια απο την υπηρεσια αφυπνισης του αρχαιου ελλην Sokratisg, δεν υπαρχει...  ::  
...μεχρι να ξεβαρεθω και να την σηκωσω στον * μου...
Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ο κοσμος πρεπει να καταργησει τα ξυπνητηρια και να συνδεθει στο AWMN για να ξυπναει το πρωι στην ωρα του ε?  ::

----------


## Destinator

Α)Οταν φτανω στο αμην και λεω οτι πουλαω τον εξοπλισμο μου και τοτε φτανουν ενα σκασμος ατομα προκειμενου να βγαλουμε λινκ αφοτου εχω ξεκινησει να κατεβαζω τον εξοπλισμο τοτε τι αλλο μπορει να πει κανεις.
Β)Οταν να ειναι καλα ο ανθρωπος ο κυριος Γιαννης Τουμπακης που με εξυπηρετησε με το να μου βαλει "ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΜΕΝ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΑ ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ" και ο ανθρωπος μου εδωσε να χρησιμοποιησω και την ομνι που ηταν ιδιοκατασκευη τσαμπα.....μεχρι στιγμης τσαμπα δεν εχω δει στο δικτυο.και δεν περιμενω να δω.
Γ)Οταν μου εχει κλεισει οντως το παληκαρι απο το συλλογο ηδη λινκ με τα τει πειραια και εχω στα 50 μετρα ακριβως απεναντι τον CHEETAH η οπως λεγεται και του λεω οτι σε μια μερα θα εχω Λινκ στα 5 γιγα και να κανουμε μαζι ενα ΒΒ ΛΙΝΚ γιατι υποτιθεται ψαχνεται και υποτιθεται καθεται χωρις να μπορει να βγαλει λινκς γιατι ολοι τον γραφουν και τελικα στο τελος μου λεει και καλα " ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ 2 ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΦΤΙΝΕΙ" Ε ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ
Δ)ΟΤΑΝ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ Ο DTI NA ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ TON ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑWMN ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΦΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΥΡΩ ....ΠΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΖΕΥΩΝΤΑΙ ...ΜΗΠΩΣ ΣΕ ΑΓΟΡΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΔΙΟΥΣ ?????
ΑΝΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΗΚΑΜΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ.
ΑΝΤΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ. ΚΛΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΩΛΟΥ

ΤΗΛ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΙΑΤΑ 210 5905055 ΕΚ ΜΕΡΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΩΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ 2 GIBERTINI
DTI .... AN ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ....ΜΠΩΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ.ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ 
ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ.

----------


## DragonFighter

Ρε destinator δεν μας τα λες καλά...
Τι περίμενες δηλαδή; Να σε παρακαλάνε να συνδεθείς;
Σιγά ρε ύψιστε! Κ πολύ "ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ" ακούω.. Internet ήθελες ρε κουφάλα;
Πολύ εύθικτος είσαι ρε παιδάκι μου. Να κάνουμε τον cheetah νταντα να ηρεμήσεις!
Κ άλλο ο σύλλογος άλλο το awmn. Όλοι μια κλίκα, όλοι στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, ούτε usa να ήμασταν!
Κ τελικά σου είπε κανείς ότι πρέπει να τα σκάσεις για να συνδεθείς ή σε πείραξε που πρέπει να πληρώσεις το αστρονομικό ποσό του 1ευρώ για να πιεις το καφεδάκι σου; Να σε κεράσω μια μέρα ρε συ! 1 ευρώ! Εσύ κ ο κύριος Καβούρης!
Τσάμπα... Τίποτα δεν είναι τσάμπα!
Αν ήρθες για τσάμπα στο awmn, ε καλά έκανες που έφυγες! Κάτι τέτοιοι σαν εσένα υποβαθμίζουν το δίκτυο

----------


## koum6984

Το νιώθω 
Ερχεται
H offtopic AIRLINES  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  




Τελικα βρήκαμε σε ποιον συνδεεται ο klyr ???

----------


## pantdimi

αιντεεεεε  ::   ::  

φιλε μου αν ειχες καποιο προβλημα ας το ελεγες εδω πρωτα και οχι τωρα σαν συγκαλυψη απο αυτα που εκανες...

δεν πειραζει τοχουμε ξαναπει το δικτυο εξελίσσεται μονο του διωχνοντας οσους του κανουν κακο...

----------


## papashark

> Ρε destinator δεν μας τα λες καλά...
> Τι περίμενες δηλαδή; Να σε παρακαλάνε να συνδεθείς;
> Σιγά ρε ύψιστε! Κ πολύ "ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ" ακούω.. Internet ήθελες ρε κουφάλα;
> Πολύ εύθικτος είσαι ρε παιδάκι μου. Να κάνουμε τον cheetah νταντα να ηρεμήσεις!
> Κ άλλο ο σύλλογος άλλο το awmn. Όλοι μια κλίκα, όλοι στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, ούτε usa να ήμασταν!
> Κ τελικά σου είπε κανείς ότι πρέπει να τα σκάσεις για να συνδεθείς ή σε πείραξε που πρέπει να πληρώσεις το αστρονομικό ποσό του 1ευρώ για να πιεις το καφεδάκι σου; Να σε κεράσω μια μέρα ρε συ! 1 ευρώ! Εσύ κ ο κύριος Καβούρης!
> Τσάμπα... Τίποτα δεν είναι τσάμπα!
> Αν ήρθες για τσάμπα στο awmn, ε καλά έκανες που έφυγες! Κάτι τέτοιοι σαν εσένα υποβαθμίζουν το δίκτυο


Την πέταξες την βλακεία σου και εσύ

Με 5 ifs αγορασμένα είναι ο άνθρωπος του τσάμπα ?


Και μάθετε ότι για πολλούς το χρήμα δεν έχει τόση σημασία ως πόσο, αλλά ως κίνηση.

Και υπάρχει κόσμος που ενοχλείτε όταν πάει στον σύλλογο και βλέπει το γύφτικο παζάρι που στήνουν εκεί οι ταλιμπάν του awmn.


Και μην αρχίσω τώρα να μιλάω για τα θεωρητικά λινκς που βγάζουν διάφοροι που μιλάνε πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ, λες και κάποιος τους έδωσε γαλονια και τους έκανε αρχηγούς....



Δεν ξερω τι έχει γίνει με τον destinator, τι μπορεί να έχει κάνει λάθος (πχ μπορεί να μην αρέσει η φάτσα του στους γείτονες), ή αν απλά χτύπησε λάθος πόρτα...

Γιατί μεταξύ μας, ο σύλλογος είναι η λάθος πόρτα για να βγάλεις λινκ εκτός αν μένεις στους αμπελόκηπους, η σωστή πόρτα είναι τα τοπικά meeting, γιατί κανενας Κατσαρός δεν πρόκειτε να βγάλει λινκ με τα μπλα μπλά στους κόμβους άλλων.

Και άμα πας στον σύλλογο μονάχα, αυτό θα νομίζεις ότι είναι το awmn και τίποτα παραπάνω, γιατί στον σύλλογο αρέσκονται να συγχαίουν τις έννοιες και να παρουσιάζουν τον σύλλογο ως δίκτυο...

----------


## nikpanGR

Mάγκες πολύ γρήγορα ξεχάσατε τον θάνατο του WIRELESS και το τι έλεγε γι αυτούς τους τσακωμούς,γιά ηρεμήστε λίγο και συγκεντρωθήτε στον πραγματικό σκοπό του συλλόγου,άμιλλα,διασκέδαση,χομπυ,νεες γνωριμίες,παρείστικη ατμόσφαιρα,άνθρωποι με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και τρέλλα,πειραματισμοί-δοκιμές,νέα links,σωστό routing,ενδιαφέρον γιά τους νέους,σωστή πληροφόρηση..
Έχω άδικο?

Η ζωή είναι τόσο μικρή για να αναλωνόμαστε σε τσακωμούς και ανούσιες κατηγορίες.Είμαστε όλοι μιά παρέα,καλοί και "κακοί" και πρέπει να ανεχόμαστε τον άλλον με τα καλά του και τα κακά του και να μην προσπαθούμε να τον αλλάξουμε,απλά αν δεν μας κάνει να τον απομονώνουμε και αυτό είναι όλο.Μπορούμε?

----------


## dti

> Δ)ΟΤΑΝ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ Ο DTI NA ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ TON ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑWMN ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΦΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΥΡΩ ....ΠΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΖΕΥΩΝΤΑΙ ...ΜΗΠΩΣ ΣΕ ΑΓΟΡΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΔΙΟΥΣ ?????
> ΑΝΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΗΚΑΜΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ.
> ΑΝΤΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ. ΚΛΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΩΛΟΥ


Για το 1 ευρώ που στοιχίζει ο καφές στο Σύλλογο, παρακαλώ να απευθυνθείς σε αυτούς που είναι υπεύθυνοι για το κυλικείο.
Ομοίως και για το πού πάνε τα χρήματα. Υπάρχει ταμίας, εξελεγκτική επιτροπή, Δ.Σ. και Γ.Σ. των μελών που εγκρίνουν ή απορρίπτουν τον οικονομικό απολογισμό.
Τα υπόλοιπα σχόλιά σου για μένα κλπ. προτιμώ να μην τα σχολιάσω. 
Όλοι κρίνονται από αυτά που κάνουν και λένε.

----------


## DragonFighter

> Το νιώθω 
> Ερχεται
> H offtopic AIRLINES


Το topic λέγεται "πληρωμή" κ ο destinator "λέει" ότι του είπαν να πληρώσει για να συνδεθεί, οπότε δεν βλέπω κανένα offtopic.





> Την πέταξες την βλακεία σου και εσύ
> Με 5 ifs αγορασμένα είναι ο άνθρωπος του τσάμπα ?


Ψάξε λίγο καλύτερα papashark γιατί μάλλον μόνο εσύ μιλάς πολύ.
Πωλείται κόμβος... Τα άλλα 3 ifs που μου είπε ότι έχει, που πήγαν; Τα κράτησε ενθύμιο; Κάποιος λέει ψέμματα προφανώς γιατί μάλλον το awmn δεν εκπλήρωσε τις προσδοκίες του για τα "τσάμπα" που θα του προσέφερε!




> Και άμα πας στον σύλλογο μονάχα, αυτό θα νομίζεις ότι είναι το awmn και τίποτα παραπάνω, γιατί στον σύλλογο αρέσκονται να συγχαίουν τις έννοιες και να παρουσιάζουν τον σύλλογο ως δίκτυο...


Πάλι καλά που έχουμε εσένα να μας τα ξεκαθαρίζεις όλα!

----------


## andreas

Πιθανα καποιος στην ολη ιστορια δεν εχει την απαραιτητη υπομονη & επιμονη να περιμενει 4-5-6 μηνες για να βγαλει το πρωτο λινκ. 

Πιθανα καποιος πηγε να βγαλει κατευθειαν 5-6 λινκ σε α χωρις να γινει πελατης. (τοσα ειπες  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

Πιθανα να πρεπει να χαλαρωσεις λιγο , να ξανασκεφτεις τι θελεις ΗΡΕΜΑ (οχι πουλαω εδω και βριζω απο την αλλη) απο το δικτυο, (και αν τα βρεις) πως θα το ζητησεις και ολα θα ερθουν ηρεμα.

----------


## jungle traveller

Ελεοςςςςςς............. εχει καταντησει γυφτια το ολο θεμα...Αμα περιμενουν μερικοι μερικοι να τα βρουνε ετοιμα και τσαμπα το χασαμε το τοπι.Ξεκινησε η συζητηση για το παιδι που ελεγε οτι του ειπε ο κομβουχος να πληρωσει και εχει καταληξει να μιλαμε για τον καφε που πουλαει το κυλικειο του συλλογου......Αντε ρε κοιταχτε τις δουλειες σας που δεν εχετε τι να κανετε απο το να καθεστε και να σχολιαζετε την Σαρα και την Μαρα.

Εχετε γελοιοποιησει το awmn σαν κοινοτητα με αυτα που καθεστε και γραφετε.

----------


## pan-pan

> Ελεοςςςςςς............. εχει καταντησει γυφτια το ολο θεμα...Αμα περιμενουν μερικοι μερικοι να τα βρουνε ετοιμα και τσαμπα το χασαμε το τοπι.Ξεκινησε η συζητηση για το παιδι που ελεγε οτι του ειπε ο κομβουχος να πληρωσει και εχει καταληξει να μιλαμε για τον καφε που πουλαει το κυλικειο του συλλογου......Αντε ρε κοιταχτε τις δουλειες σας που δεν εχετε τι να κανετε απο το να καθεστε και να σχολιαζετε την Σαρα και την Μαρα.
> 
> Εχετε γελοιοποιησει το awmn σαν κοινοτητα με αυτα που καθεστε και γραφετε.


+++

----------


## commando

O τελευταιος νομος του Μερφυ 
Δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι κατανοητο και για τον πιο ηλιθιο γιατι οι ηλιθιοι ειναι ιδιοφυεις σας παραθετω κ τους αλλους μηπως βρει τι πηγε λαθος στην ολη υποθεση ο Destinator και οι αλλοι.
1. Τίποτα δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο όσο φαίνεται

2. Όλα παίρνουν περισσότερο χρόνο απ' όσο έχεις υπολογίσει.
3. Οτιδήποτε μπορεί να πάει στραβά,θα πάει στραβά.


4. Άν υπάρχει η πιθανότητα πολλών πραγμάτων να πάνε στραβά,τότε αυτό που θα προξενήσει την μεγαλύτερη ζημιά θα είναι το πρώτο που θα πάει στραβά.


5. Άν κάτι δεν μπορεί με τίποτα να πάει στραβά,θα πάει ούτως ή άλλως 

6. Άν έχεις την αντίληψη ότι υπάρχουν 4 δυνατοί τρόποι με τους οποίους μια διαδικασία μπορεί να πάει στραβά και προσπαθήσεις να τους αποφύγεις,τότε αμέσως θα κάνει την εμφάνισή του ένας πέμπτος τρόπος για τον οποίον δεν θα έχεις προετοιμαστεί. 



7. Τα πράγματα που αφήνονται στην τύχη τους τείνουν να πηγαίνουν απο το κακό στο χειρότερο. 



8. Άν όλα φαίνονται να πηγαίνουν καλά,τότε έχεις προφανώς παραλείψει κάτι. 



9. Η Μητέρα Φύση είναι πάντα σύμμαχος του κρυφού ελαττώματος. 



10. Η Μητέρα Φύση είναι μία πόρνη. 



11. Είναι αδύνατον να κάνετε κάτι κατανοητό και για τον πιo ηλίθιο γιατί οι ηλίθιοι είναι ιδιοφυείς.

----------


## legionnaire

Απαντώ με καθυστέρηση μερικών ημερών για να ξεκαθαρίσω κάποια πράγματα που γράφτηκαν για τον Ασύρματο Φοιτητικό Σύλλογο Ηρακλείου (ΑΦΔΗ / HSWN).

Καταρχήν τουλάχιστον δυο άτομα είπανε κάτι που τους είπε "ένα παιδί" και θα τους παρακαλούσα να μην αναπαράγουν ανακρίβειες.

Το HSWN ξεκίνησε ως μια εθελοντική προσπάθεια φοιτητών να αναπτύξουν ένα ασύρματο ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο στην περιοχή του Ηρακλείου, στην Κρήτη. Ο αρχικός πυρήνας πλήρωσε από την τσέπη του τον εξοπλισμό και συμφώνησε, τα καινούργια μέλη του δικτύου να πληρώνουν 70 ευρώ εφάπαξ τα οποία θα μπαίνουν στο ταμείο του Συλλόγου και θα χρησιμοποιούνται με απόλυτη διαφάνεια για την συντήρηση των κόμβων και την δημιουργία νέων.

Όπως βλέπετε το μοντέλο του δικτύου είναι λίγο διαφορετικό από αυτό του AWMN όπου ο κάθε κομβούχος είναι και ιδιοκτήτης του εξοπλισμού. Στο HSWN ο Σύλλογος έχει πληρώσει για τους κόμβους (δηλαδή όλα τα μέλη μαζί). Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή η κύρια δύναμη του δικτύου είναι φοιτητές οι οποίοι δεν έχουν ιδιόκτητες ταράτσες και θα βρίσκονται στην πόλη για 4-5 χρόνια. Οπότε κανείς δεν μπορεί να τους ζητήσει (και οι ίδιοι δεν το σκέφτονται) να αγοράσουν τον εξοπλισμό και να τον στήσουν (αν τους αφήσει ο σπιτονοικοκύρης τους) για 4 χρόνια (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση - αν δηλαδή δεν μετακομίσουν). Όπως φαίνεται λοιπόν το μοντέλο που έχουμε υιοθετήσει είναι πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικό.

Οι κόμβοι υπάρχουν όσο υπάρχει κόσμος να τους συντηρεί, άσχετα αν βρίσκονται στην ταράτσα του ή στην ταράτσα κάποιου άλλου. Τα χρήματα λοιπόν της εγγραφής (70 ευρώ) δεν πάνε στην τσέπη κάποιου ενώ κανείς δεν μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι "έστησε τον τάδε κόμβο" καθώς δουλεύουμε ομαδικά.

Στην συνέχεια θα αναφερθώ σε κάποια πράγματα που διάβασα εδώ μέσα:




> Όλη η ιστορία γίνεται για να τραβήξουν Internet απ' το πανεπιστήμιο.
> [...]
> Μερικά hints α) δεν μπορεί ο καθένας να στήσει κόμβο, κόμβους στήνει μόνο ο σύλλογος β) για να συνδεθείς μόνιμα πρέπει να πληρώσεις κλπ γ) ζήτήμα αν οι μισοί έχουν στίσει μόνοι τους τον client-κόμβο τους.


Κάνεις λάθος. Το δίκτυο, ειδικά στην αρχή του όπου δεν υπήρχαν οι DSL και τα torrent, δούλευε πάρα πολύ με εσωτερικές υπηρεσίες κυρίως ανταλλαγής αρχείων και multiplayer games. Πλέον έχει αναπτυχθεί και η VoIP τηλεφωνία και φυσικά ο καθένας μπορεί να στήσει ό,τι υπηρεσία θέλει πάνω από το δίκτυο.
Επίσης όποιος θέλει μπορεί να στήσει κόμβο (τα 2.4 / 5 GHz είναι ελεύθερα) και αν υπάρξει τέτοια περίπτωση δεν νομίζω να του απαγορεύσουμε να κάνει link και με τους κόμβους του Συλλόγου.
Το θέμα της πληρωμής το κάλυψα πιο πάνω. Απλά να τονίσω ότι οι clients αγοράζουν μόνοι τον εξοπλισμό τους (AP, κεραία / πιάτο κλπ) και δεν υπάρχουν μεσάζοντες του Συλλόγου.




> Ποιά "Δίοδος" και κουραφέξαλα, εδώ και κάτι χρόνια έχει υλοποιηθεί από το συγκεκριμένο σύλλογο κάτι πρωτοποριακό για τα ελληνικά (φοιτητικά) δεδομένα...
> [...]
> ronja project


Ακριβώς! Η παροχή του Internet γίνεται αυστηρά σε φοιτητές και μέλη του Πανεπιστημίου και αυτό το εξασφαλίζουμε εφαρμόζοντας την ίδια πολιτική που ισχύει και για τις συνδέσεις Dial-Up που παρέχει το UCnet.
Το ronja project δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα αλλά αυτό οφείλεται στην έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος, πράγμα για το οποίο δεν μπορούν να γίνουν πολλά πράγματα. Όμως το HSWN παραμένει πιστό στην αρχική ιδέα του πειραματισμού τόσο σε επίπεδο υλικού (περάσαμε εδώ και πολύ καιρό στο 802.11a, "παίζουμε" με το hardware των κόμβων, έχουμε taratso-PC αντί για "έτοιμες" λύσεις) όσο και λογισμικού (δρομολόγηση, υπηρεσίες, QoS).

Φυσικά τα πράγματα δεν είναι ρόδινα και κινούνται από το ενδιαφέρον των ανθρώπων του δικτύου. Επιπλέον κανείς ποτέ δεν αποκλείστηκε από οποιαδήποτε διαδικασία ή προσπάθεια.

Για να κλείσω λοιπόν να ξαναπώ ότι οι πελάτες πληρώνουν με τα 70 ευρώ τον εξοπλισμό που χρησιμοποιούν (εξοπλισμός κόμβων) καθώς το σύνολο σχεδόν των μελών του δικτύου είναι φοιτητές με περιορισμένα οικονομικά για να στήνουν ιδιόκτητους κόμβους και να τους προσφέρουν δωρεάν στους γείτονες.

Υ.Γ.: Επειδή ο Mick Flemm μίλησε (κάπως υποτιμητικά αν κατάλαβα) για "10 κόμβους δίκτυο" θα ήθελα να πω πως τόσοι χρειάζονται για να καλύψουν την πόλη. Και συνεχώς προσπαθούμε να καλύπτουμε και περιοχές εκτός πόλης. Επίσης leechers υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν πάντα. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι στο AWMN δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιοι.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Το HSWN ξεκίνησε ως μια εθελοντική προσπάθεια φοιτητών να αναπτύξουν ένα ασύρματο ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο στην περιοχή του Ηρακλείου, στην Κρήτη. Ο αρχικός πυρήνας πλήρωσε από την τσέπη του τον εξοπλισμό και συμφώνησε, τα καινούργια μέλη του δικτύου να πληρώνουν 70 ευρώ εφάπαξ τα οποία θα μπαίνουν στο ταμείο του Συλλόγου και θα χρησιμοποιούνται με απόλυτη διαφάνεια για την συντήρηση των κόμβων και την δημιουργία νέων.
> 
> Όπως βλέπετε το μοντέλο του δικτύου είναι λίγο διαφορετικό από αυτό του AWMN όπου ο κάθε κομβούχος είναι και ιδιοκτήτης του εξοπλισμού. Στο HSWN ο Σύλλογος έχει πληρώσει για τους κόμβους (δηλαδή όλα τα μέλη μαζί). Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή η κύρια δύναμη του δικτύου είναι φοιτητές οι οποίοι δεν έχουν ιδιόκτητες ταράτσες και θα βρίσκονται στην πόλη για 4-5 χρόνια. Οπότε κανείς δεν μπορεί να τους ζητήσει (και οι ίδιοι δεν το σκέφτονται) να αγοράσουν τον εξοπλισμό και να τον στήσουν (αν τους αφήσει ο σπιτονοικοκύρης τους) για 4 χρόνια (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση - αν δηλαδή δεν μετακομίσουν). Όπως φαίνεται λοιπόν το μοντέλο που έχουμε υιοθετήσει είναι πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικό.


Βρε legi κάθε πότε στήνετε νέους κόμβους (10 κόμβους δεν έχει το δίκτυο ? στήνετε κι άλλους ?) και κάθε πότε κάνετε αναβάθμιση του υλικού ? Δικαιολογεί αυτό τα 70ευρώ ?




> Οι κόμβοι υπάρχουν όσο υπάρχει κόσμος να τους συντηρεί, άσχετα αν βρίσκονται στην ταράτσα του ή στην ταράτσα κάποιου άλλου. Τα χρήματα λοιπόν της εγγραφής (70 ευρώ) δεν πάνε στην τσέπη κάποιου ενώ κανείς δεν μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι "έστησε τον τάδε κόμβο" καθώς δουλεύουμε ομαδικά.


Αν βρεθεί κάποιος και θέλει να στήσει κόμβο όπως θέλει μόνος του μπορεί ? ή πρέπει να περάσει από εξέταση της Hardware team ? Πόσα άτομα ασχολούνται με το δίκτυο βρε Φατίχ ? πάνω από 10 ?

Αν έρθεις στην Αθήνα θα σου ζητίσει κανείς χρήματα για να συνδεθείς επάνω του ? Μην μου αρχίσεις κι εσύ τις βλακείες περί κλίκας κλπ, δεν είναι το AWMN κλίκα...




> Το θέμα της πληρωμής το κάλυψα πιο πάνω. Απλά να τονίσω ότι οι clients αγοράζουν μόνοι τον εξοπλισμό τους (AP, κεραία / πιάτο κλπ) και δεν υπάρχουν μεσάζοντες του Συλλόγου.


Τα pigtails πχ. από που τα παίρνουν ? Τα feeder ? Εγώ θυμάμαι να φτιάχνετε pigtails και να τα πουλάτε.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Ποιά "Δίοδος" και κουραφέξαλα, εδώ και κάτι χρόνια έχει υλοποιηθεί από το συγκεκριμένο σύλλογο κάτι πρωτοποριακό για τα ελληνικά (φοιτητικά) δεδομένα...
> [...]
> ronja project
> 
> 
> Ακριβώς! Η παροχή του Internet γίνεται αυστηρά σε φοιτητές και μέλη του Πανεπιστημίου και αυτό το εξασφαλίζουμε εφαρμόζοντας την ίδια πολιτική που ισχύει και για τις συνδέσεις Dial-Up που παρέχει το UCnet.
> Το ronja project δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα αλλά αυτό οφείλεται στην έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος, πράγμα για το οποίο δεν μπορούν να γίνουν πολλά πράγματα. Όμως το HSWN παραμένει πιστό στην αρχική ιδέα του πειραματισμού τόσο σε επίπεδο υλικού (περάσαμε εδώ και πολύ καιρό στο 802.11a, "παίζουμε" με το hardware των κόμβων, έχουμε taratso-PC αντί για "έτοιμες" λύσεις) όσο και λογισμικού (δρομολόγηση, υπηρεσίες, QoS).


Το VPN τελικά δουλεύει ή ακόμα έχουν όλοι το ίδιο account ? Για το ότι τρέχετε linux σας το αναγνώρισα κι εγώ ως υπέρ κλπ, δεν είπα ότι δεν παίζετε και δεν στήνετε υπηρεσίες (αυτό πώς το συμπέρανες ?) το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό το κάνουν μόνο 10 - 12 άτομα. Πάντως σε a μεταβήκατε αφού είχαμε φάει εδώ τα μούτρα μας (δεν πρωτοπορήσατε δλδ κι αυτό δεν το λέω για εσένα που είσαι προσγειωμένος και πολύ εντάξει άτομο, για άλλους το λέω που χώνουν στο AWMN) κι έτσι και το κόστος μειώθηκε και το ρίσκο. Κάνετε δουλειά Legi και το έχω πει και δημόσια, το θέμα είναι ότι δουλειά κάνετε 10 άτομα και οι υπόλοιποι κάθονται κι αυτό δεν είναι φυσιολογικό σε τέτοια αναλογία.




> Φυσικά τα πράγματα δεν είναι ρόδινα και κινούνται από το ενδιαφέρον των ανθρώπων του δικτύου. Επιπλέον κανείς ποτέ δεν αποκλείστηκε από οποιαδήποτε διαδικασία ή προσπάθεια.


αχμμ... Το πρώτο ουσιαστικά λέει αυτό που λέω κι εγώ, ότι ενδιαφέρον υπάρχει από 10 μόνο άτομα, το δεύτερο άστο καλύτερα γιατί όταν κάποιον που έχει ασχοληθεί έστω και λίγο με το στήσιμο των κόμβων κλπ δεν τον ενημερώνουμε καν και αποφασίζουμε χωρίς καν να τον πάρουμε ένα τηλ γιατί ξέρουμε ότι διαφωνεί, όταν όλοι αποφασίζουμε κάτι και τελικά γίνεται κάτι άλλο, τουλάχιστον στα μάτια μου σημαίνει ότι αποκλείουμε κόσμο. Ίσως και να είμαι λάθος λόγω προσωπικής εμπειρίας πάντως, σε αυτό δεν είμαι απόλυτος, εξ' άλλου όπως είχε πει και ο Cartman ήταν παρεξήγηση (βέβαια δεν ήταν ο Cartman που με απέκλεισε)...




> Για να κλείσω λοιπόν να ξαναπώ ότι οι πελάτες πληρώνουν με τα 70 ευρώ τον εξοπλισμό που χρησιμοποιούν (εξοπλισμός κόμβων) καθώς το σύνολο σχεδόν των μελών του δικτύου είναι φοιτητές με περιορισμένα οικονομικά για να στήνουν ιδιόκτητους κόμβους και να τους προσφέρουν δωρεάν στους γείτονες.


κι εγώ φοιτητής είμαι ρε Φατίχ αλλά τον κόμβο μου στο AWMN τον συντηρώ απ' το 2002 απ' τη τσέπη μου + τα ενοίκια κλπ που πληρώνω στο Ηράκλειο, θες να μου πεις ότι τα παιδιά που μένουν στο Ηράκλειο δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι ανάλογο ? Γιατί ?




> Υ.Γ.: Επειδή ο Mick Flemm μίλησε (κάπως υποτιμητικά αν κατάλαβα) για "10 κόμβους δίκτυο" θα ήθελα να πω πως τόσοι χρειάζονται για να καλύψουν την πόλη. Και συνεχώς προσπαθούμε να καλύπτουμε και περιοχές εκτός πόλης. Επίσης leechers υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν πάντα. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι στο AWMN δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιοι.


Δεν μίλησα υποτιμητικά, τόσοι είναι οι κόμβοι, αν αυτό το θεωρείς υποτιμητικό δεν είχα τέτοια πρόθεση. Το Ηράκλειο πάντως δεν θέλει 10 κόμβους για να καλυφθεί, είναι παράλογο να έχετε κόμβους με 10 και 15 clients και (με τα χρήματα που έχετε πάρει) να μην στήνετε κι άλλους.

Προφανώς και υπάρχουν και στο AWMN leechers και το έχω κατακρίνει αρκετές φορές, το θέμα είναι ότι η αναλογία είναι πολύ καλύτερη και τουλάχιστον έχουν πιάσει στα χέρια τους κατσαβίδι...

Σκοπός Φατίχ δεν είναι να ανοίξουμε flame, αν κάτι από τα γεγονότα που αναφέρω προσβάλουν δεν είναι αυτή η πρόθεσή μου αλλά δεν μπορώ και να αλλάξω την πραγματικότητα. Είστε ένα δίκτυο με 10 κόμβους που χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις για να συνδεθείς κι αυτό δεν αλλάζει, δεν το λέω υποτιμητικά, γεγονός είναι (να σου θυμίσω ότι κι εγώ έχω πληρώσει στον σύλλογο κι ας μην συνδέθηκα ποτέ πουθενά απ' το σπίτι μου).

----------


## tsounakas

> Υ.Γ.: Επειδή ο Mick Flemm μίλησε (κάπως υποτιμητικά αν κατάλαβα) για "10 κόμβους δίκτυο" http://θα ήθελα να πω πως τόσοι χρει...ς πόλης. Επίσης leechers υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν πάντα. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι στο AWMN δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιοι.


Ούτε τη μισή δεν έχουμε καλύψει.....ΈΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΈΛΛΩΝ 




> Δεν μίλησα υποτιμητικά, τόσοι είναι οι κόμβοι, αν αυτό το θεωρείς υποτιμητικό δεν είχα τέτοια πρόθεση. *Το Ηράκλειο πάντως δεν θέλει 10 κόμβους για να καλυφθεί,είναι παράλογο να έχετε κόμβους με 10 και 15 client*s[/b] και (με τα χρήμματα που έχετε πάρει) να μην στήνετε κι άλλους.


Δεν έχεις άδικο αλλά τι να κάνουμε????
όσο για το πόσοι απασχολούντε έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου στο φορουμ τι να πεις το μόνο που έχω να πω υπομονή και θα στρώσουν ολα..........
Και εγώ είμαι μέλος και έχω πληρώσει για να είμαι στο Α.Φ.Δ.Η αλλά δεν είμαι... και ας τρέχω να βοηθάω άλλους.... ώρες ώρες νομίζω ότι κάνω Μ$#@ γιατί κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρετε και αισθάνομαι σαν μ@#$ που τρέχω αντί να τα γράψω και να κάτσω.....όπως αποδεικνύετε για μια άλλη φορά είναι ΌΤΙ ΆΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ......

----------


## koum6984

> Επίσης leechers υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν πάντα. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι στο AWMN δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιοι.


Εχουμε και site  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tsounakas

Να προσθέσω κάτι ότι κανείς στο κάτω κάτω δεν υποχρεώνει κανένα να μπει οποίος θέλει μπαίνει...
Τι να κανείς από την στιγμή που είναι έτσι....
Εχω ακούσει και χειρότερα..........

----------


## legionnaire

> Βρε legi κάθε πότε στήνετε νέους κόμβους (10 κόμβους δεν έχει το δίκτυο ? στήνετε κι άλλους ?) και κάθε πότε κάνετε αναβάθμιση του υλικού ? Δικαιολογεί αυτό τα 70ευρώ ?


Ό,τι γίνεται με τα λεφτά αυτά γίνεται με απόλυτη διαφάνεια. Υπάρχουν αποδείξεις, αρχεία, κλπ. Και στο ταμείο αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχουμε και πολλά οπότε ναι τα αξιοποιούμε.
Οι κόμβοι είναι ακριβώς 10 και στα σημεία που υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος, μόλις βρούμε χρόνο (πολύ σημαντικό!) θα τοποθετήσουμε περισσότερα AP με panel.




> Αν βρεθεί κάποιος και θέλει να στήσει κόμβο όπως θέλει μόνος του μπορεί ? ή πρέπει να περάσει από εξέταση της Hardware team ? Πόσα άτομα ασχολούνται με το δίκτυο βρε Φατίχ ? πάνω από 10 ?


Μα στο Ηράκλειο ήδη υπάρχουν πολλά APs από μαγαζιά και τρίτους. Αυτούς κανείς δεν μπορεί να τους ελέγξει. Εμείς θέλουμε να υπάρχει συνεργασία μιας και η μπάντα είναι περιορισμένη. Οπότε αν έρθει κάποιος και μας πει "έχω ένα AP εκεί, θέλετε να κάνουμε ένα agreement μεταξύ μας για να φτάνω και εγώ 10 χλμ πιο πέρα μέσω του δικτύου σας κλπ κλπ" εμείς θα δείξουμε ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον.
Δεν υπάρχει καμία εξέταση από την Hardware Team.
Επίσης δεν είμαι ο Φατιχ (Fallen), είμαι ο Γιώργος. 




> Αν έρθεις στην Αθήνα θα σου ζητήσει κανείς χρήματα για να συνδεθείς επάνω του ? Μην μου αρχίσεις κι εσύ τις βλακείες περί κλίκας κλπ, δεν είναι το AWMN κλίκα...


Είπαμε, στην Αθήνα υπάρχει άλλο μοντέλο. Και επαναλαμβάνω ότι στο HSWN κανείς δεν πληρώνει "συνδρομή" για να έχει υπηρεσίες π.χ. για 3 μήνες. Τα χρήματα που δίνει μόνο μια φορά στην αρχή είναι για να μπορέσει να συντηρηθεί ο κόμβος της γειτονίας του και να έχει ο ίδιος δίκτυο. Δεν υπάρχει καθεστώς ιδιοκτησίας, όλοι πληρώνουμε για όλα.




> Τα pigtails πχ. από που τα παίρνουν ? Τα feeder ? Εγώ θυμάμαι να φτιάχνετε pigtails και να τα πουλάτε.


Σαν Σύλλογος ΔΕΝ κάνουμε εμπόριο. Τα feeder τα παίρνουν από μαγαζιά. Δυο άτομα ξέρω εγώ που φτιάχνανε pingtail και τα πουλούσαν αλλά δεν βλέπω κανένα πρόβλημα καθώς ουσιαστικά εξυπηρετούσαν τους πελάτες μια εποχή που στο Ηράκλειο δεν έβρισκες τέτοια πράγματα και αν έβρισκες ήτανε κακής ποιότητας και ακριβά. Και στο AWMN πουλάνε άτομα custom-made pigtail και feeder. Που είναι το κακό;




> Το VPN τελικά δουλεύει ή ακόμα έχουν όλοι το ίδιο acount ? Για το ότι τρέχετε linux σας το αναγνώρισα κι εγώ ως υπέρ κλπ, δεν είπα ότι δεν παίζετε και δεν στήνετε υπηρεσίες (αυτό πώς το συμπέρανες ?) το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό το κάνουν μόνο 10 - 12 άτομα. Πάντως σε a μεταβήκατε αφού είχαμε φάει εδώ τα μούτρα μας (δεν πρωτοπορίσατε δλδ κι αυτό δεν το λέω για εσένα που είσαι προσγειωμένος και πολύ εντάξη άτομο, για άλλους το λέω που χώνουν στο AWMN) κι έτσι και το κόστος μειώθηκε και το ρίσκο. Κάνετε δουλειά Legi και το έχω πει και δημόσια, το θέμα είναι ότι δουλειά κάνετε 10 άτομα και οι υπόλοιποι κάθονται κι αυτό δεν είναι φυσιολογικό σε τέτοια αναλογία.


Όχι βέβαια. Οι χρήστες πιστοποιούνται μέσω ενός LDAP Server του UCnet. Οπότε ισχύει το ίδιο καθεστώς που ισχύει και για τις Dial-Up συνδέσεις προς φοιτητές.
Όχι δεν πρωτοπορούμε. Αυτό που είπα πως κάνουμε είναι ότι ασχολούμαστε με νέες τεχνολογίες.
Τώρα το ότι λίγοι τρέχουν και πολλοί κάθονται... τι να τους κάνουμε; Να πιάσουμε το μαστίγιο; Δεν γίνεται.




> κι εγώ φοιτητής είμαι ρε Φατίχ αλλά τον κόμβο μου στο AWMN τον συντηρώ απ' το 2002 απ' τη τσέπη μου + τα ενοίκια κλπ που πληρώνω στο Ηράκλειο, θες να μου πεις ότι τα παιδιά που μένουν στο Ηράκλειο δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι ανάλογο ? Γιατί ?


Δεν είμαι ο Φατίχ (again). Τέσπα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Εγώ σου λέω ότι εδώ δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε αυτό ή ότι μας βολεύει το υπάρχον μοντέλο. Τώρα αν ας πούμε δεν καλύπτεται μια περιοχή και 5 άτομα από εκεί θέλουν να μπουν στο δίκτυο, βάζουν 5 χ 70 ευρώ και αμέσως ο κόμβος στήνεται. Πολύ καλό κατά την γνώμη μου.




> Δεν μίλησα υποτιμητικά, τόσοι είναι οι κόμβοι, αν αυτό το θεωρείς υποτιμητικό δεν είχα τέτοια πρόθεση. Το Ηράκλειο πάντως δεν θέλει 10 κόμβους για να καλυφθεί, είναι παράλογο να έχετε κόμβους με 10 και 15 clients και (με τα χρήμματα που έχετε πάρει) να μην στήνετε κι άλλους.
> 
> Προφανώς και υπάρχουν και στο AWMN leechers και το έχω κατακρίνει αρκετές φορές, το θέμα είναι ότι η αναλογία είναι πολύ καλύτερη και τουλάχιστον έχουν πιάσει στα χέρια τους κατσαβίδι...


Προσπαθούμε για το καλύτερο. Τονίζω για άλλη μια φορά ότι δεν υπάρχει θέμα κατάχρησης χρημάτων ή κάτι τέτοιο. Τα χρήματα έχουνε πάει εκεί που έχουνε πάει επειδή το αποφάσισε ο Σύλλογος . 




> Σκοπός Φατίχ δεν είναι να ανοίξουμε flame, αν κάτι από τα γεγονότα που αναφέρω προσβάλουν δεν είναι αυτή η πρόθεσή μου αλλά δεν μπορώ και να αλλάξω την πραγματικότητα. Είστε ένα δίκτυο με 10 κόμβους που *χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις για να συνδεθείς* κι αυτό δεν αλλάζει, δεν το λέω υποτιμητικά, γεγονός είναι (να σου θυμίσω ότι κι εγώ έχω πληρώσει στον σύλλογο κι ας μην συνδέθηκα ποτέ πουθενά απ' το σπίτι μου).


Αυτό ακούγεται "κάπως" στους απ' έξω λες και είμαστε συνδρομητική υπηρεσία. Ουσιαστικά η πληρωμή είναι η ομαδική χρηματοδότηση του εξοπλισμού που χρειάζεται για να συνδεθεί κάποιος. Κανείς δεν πληρώνει τον κόπο μας, και δεν χρειάζεται άλλωστε καθώς όσοι βοηθούν το κάνουν επειδή γουστάρουν.

Αν δηλαδή 5 φίλοι σε μια γειτονιά βάλουν όλοι μαζί τα λεφτά για να φτιάξουν κόμβο για να συνδεθούν οι 4 στον 5ο και στο AWMN, είναι κακό; Ε και μεις αυτό κάνουμε αλλά λίγο πιο οργανωμένα.


Και τέλος πάντων κάνουμε ό,τι κάνουμε και το τελευταίο που θέλουμε είναι ένα "κακό" όνομα. Κάποτε λέγανε ότι μοιράζουμε "δεξιά και αριστερά" το Internet από το Πανεπιστήμιο. Μετά λέγανε ότι "κόβουμε" κόσμο για να κατεβάζουν οι "κλίκες". Μετά λέγανε και γω δεν ξέρω τι.
Έχουμε αρκετή δουλειά, δεν έχουμε χρόνο να ασχολούμαστε με Δημόσιες Σχέσεις και Promotion  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Επίσης δεν είμαι ο Φατιχ (Fallen), είμαι ο Γιώργος.


LoL Sorry ρε man  ::  κεκτημένη ταχύτητα...

Σας το ξαναλέω πάντως δεν είπα τίποτα για να σας προσβάλω, αν όντως ακούγονται κάποια πράγματα άσχημα καλά θα κάνετε να τα ξεκαθαρίσετε.

Παρεπιπτόντως πουθενά δεν είπα το παραμικρό για τον σύλλογο, ούτε είπα πουθενά ότι δεν υπάρχει διαφάνεια...

Θα ήθελα το σχόλιό σου στο παρακάτω...




> Αν έρθεις στην Αθήνα θα σου ζητίσει κανείς χρήματα για να συνδεθείς επάνω του ?

----------


## legionnaire

Όχι δεν θα μου ζητήσει.

Αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή εσείς έχετε διαφορετικό μοντέλο λειτουργίας.

Δεν λέω ότι το ένα ή το άλλο είναι καλύτερο απλά ότι ταιριάζουν σε διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις.

Στο Ηράκλειο οι περιορισμοί για να σηκώσει ο καθένας τον δικό του κόμβο είναι:
- οι φοιτητές νοικιάζουν και ο ιδιοκτήτης διαφωνεί
- οι φοιτητές αλλάζουν σπίτια οπότε μεταφέρεται και ο κόμβος ( ? )
- το υψηλό κόστος για έναν. όπως είπες ενοίκιο + λοιπά έξοδα + κόστος κόμβου αποθαρρύνουν κάποιον να ασχοληθεί. ενώ το κόστος του εξοπλισμού δια 5-10-15 άτομα είναι κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό.

Και για να δούμε και την άλλη περίπτωση, αν κάποιος που είναι μόνιμος κάτοικος Ηρακλείου θελήσει να στήσει έναν κόμβο με δικά του λεφτά και να επιτρέπει σε όποιον γουστάρει να συνδεθεί πάνω του τότε τόσο το καλύτερο. Και όπως είπα και πιο πάνω είναι πολύ πιθανό να κάνει link και με τους κόμβους του HSWN για την καλύτερη συνεργασία όλων.

----------


## python

> Θελω να ρωτησω εγω ως πελατης ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να πληρωνω οποτε παθαινει ζημιες ο κομβος? Γιατι κατι τετοιο εχω μαθει.


η ερώτηση αφορούσε την περίπτωση του klyr σωστά??

τελικά , ποιο ήταν το θέμα?? 
ο καφές που κάνει 1,00€?
Οι κλίκες??
το οτι πληρώνουν στο δίκτυο Ηρακλείου 70€?
το οτι υπάρχουν leechers??? 
το οτι υπαρχουν κόντρες??

τελικα είμαστε off......  ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klyr
> 
> Θελω να ρωτησω εγω ως πελατης ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να πληρωνω οποτε παθαινει ζημιες ο κομβος? Γιατι κατι τετοιο εχω μαθει.
> 
> 
> η ερώτηση αφορούσε την περίπτωση του klyr σωστά??
> 
> τελικά , ποιο ήταν το θέμα?? 
> ο καφές που κάνει 1,00€?
> ...


yeap... όπως το μισό φόρουμ...  ::  your point?

----------


## python

στο οτι δεν καταλήξαμε πουθενά, στο θέμα με τον klyr......??  ::  

και καλό είναι να μην αναφέρονται προσωπικές κόντρες , και βάζουν το awmn, σαν δικαιολογία, γιατι φαινόμαστε και έξω...  ::  

δηλ., πως δεν δίνεται η σωστή εικόνα , που υπάρχει γενικά στο δίκτυο.  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> στο οτι δεν καταλήξαμε πουθενά, στο θέμα με τον klyr......??  
> 
> και καλό είναι να μην αναφέρονται προσωπικές κόντρες , και βάζουν το awmn, σαν δικαιολογία, γιατι φαινόμαστε και έξω...  
> 
> δηλ., πως δεν δίνεται η σωστή εικόνα , που υπάρχει γενικά στο δίκτυο.


ααα... ok!.. επειδή προς στιγμή μου φάνηκε οτι το πρόβλημα ήταν στο αν ήταν ή οχι offtopic ή κουβέντα!  ::   ::

----------


## rasputin

Όλα ωραία και με πολύ humor τα όσα γράφτηκαν μέχρι εδώ αν όμως συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο , *είναι κατά τι γνώμη μου σοβαρό θέμα !* 

Και φυσικά μπαίνω στη θέση αυτού που έχει *άγνοια αλλά και αγάπη* για το αντικείμενο! *όπως όλοι εδώ !* 
*((κάποιοι κατέχοντες θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να ψάχνονται !))* 
Δεν νομίζω ότι θα είναι μόνο μια περίπτωση η να μην καταλάβαμε όλοι μας καλά ! 
*Ας ερευνηθεί από αυτούς που πρέπει* !

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Έστω ότι ένα ωραίο πρωινό μετά την βροχή - κεραυνούς - κόλπο της ΔΕΗ - κλοπή , το ΑP ενός φτωχού πλην τίμιου κομβούχου δεν υπάρχει πια. Και ο άνθρωπος λέει κύριοι, αυτά τα 50€ ή τα 100€ δεν μπορώ να τα δώσω. Αν θέλετε να σηκώσετε εσείς ap και να το διαχειρίζεστε καμία αντίρηση, θα το φυλάξω στο κουτί μου, θα του δώσω ρεύμα απ΄το σπίτι μου και θα το συνδέσω με τον κόμβο μου.
Ομολογώ πως δεν θα το έκανα (κυρίως γιατί θα ντρεπόμουν να ζητήσω χρήματα & ότι δεν είναι δα και τόσα πολλά) αλλά δεν μπορώ να κατακρίνω αυτόν που θα το κάνει αν πραγματικά δεν του περισεύουν ή προτιμά να τα διαθέσει κάπου αλλού.
Αν κάποιος θελήσει να συνδεθεί με utp πάνω στον κόμβο σου δεν είναι αυτονόητο πως το utp θα το φέρει αυτός?
Anyway ap στον #4410 σήκωσα γιατί είδα κάποια παιδιά που δεν είχαν άλλη εναλλακτική παρόλο που υπάρχει πληθώρα στην περιοχή και δεσμευομαι να το φροντίζω για όσο καιρό κάποιος θα το έχει ανάγκη.
Περιμένω το ίδιο να κάνουν για μένα όταν βρεθεί κάποιο μέλος του ΒΒ που να βλέπω από τον #4904. Αν μου ζητήσουν να σηκώσω εγώ το ap καλή εντύπωση δεν θα μου κάνει αλλά θα το κάνω γιατί το ap θα εξυπηρετήσει εμένα και όχι τον κομβούχο.

----------


## JollyRoger

νομίζω ότι το ζήτημα είναι στο αν ο κομβούχος έχει την πρόθεση να βολευτεί χρησιμοποιώντας την ανάγκη του άλλου ή έχει άλλα κίνητρα...

Το ξεκαθάρισμα της κατάληξης του προϊόντος υπό συζήτηση μετά το πέρας της συνεργασίας, ίσως θα μπορούσε να λύσει τυχόν απορίες... 
(κοινώς... όταν θα μετακομίσω, ή για άλλο λόγο δε γουστάρω πλέον, θα πάρω μαζί και το AP ΜΟΥ [πελάτης] σωστά? ... εφόσον ναι, κομπλέ μου ακούγεται... εφόσον έχουμε συζήτηση πέραν του "ναι", ψιλοβρωμεί...  ::  ...)

----------


## PrettyMaids

χαχα, κομβουχος ζητησε λεφτα μας το καρφωσε ο Client και μετα εξαφανιστικε, πριν κατακρινουμε ισως θα πρεπει να μαθουμε τι ακριβως εχει γινει γιατι διμιουργουντε κ παρεξιγισεις... μπορει ο κομβουχος να ζιτισε τον οβολον τους ΑΝ θελουν να τσονταρουν κ ο Client αυτος να μην το επιασε καλα, γιατι δεν παραπονεθηκε αλλος Client? ... σιγα μην μπαινουμε και με "Ογκοχρεωση" χαχα

----------


## Doom

Λοιπον MB και euro. Για GB κάνουμε και εκπτώσεις γιορτινές..  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> χαχα, κομβουχος ζητησε λεφτα μας το καρφωσε ο Client και μετα εξαφανιστικε, πριν κατακρινουμε ισως θα πρεπει να μαθουμε τι ακριβως εχει γινει γιατι διμιουργουντε κ παρεξιγισεις... μπορει ο κομβουχος να ζιτισε τον οβολον τους ΑΝ θελουν να τσονταρουν κ ο Client αυτος να μην το επιασε καλα, γιατι δεν παραπονεθηκε αλλος Client? ... σιγα μην μπαινουμε και με "Ογκοχρεωση" χαχα


Εσύ δεν είσαι που ζητάς 200 ευρώ το κάθε link?  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PrettyMaids
> 
> χαχα, κομβουχος ζητησε λεφτα μας το καρφωσε ο Client και μετα εξαφανιστικε, πριν κατακρινουμε ισως θα πρεπει να μαθουμε τι ακριβως εχει γινει γιατι διμιουργουντε κ παρεξιγισεις... μπορει ο κομβουχος να ζιτισε τον οβολον τους ΑΝ θελουν να τσονταρουν κ ο Client αυτος να μην το επιασε καλα, γιατι δεν παραπονεθηκε αλλος Client? ... σιγα μην μπαινουμε και με "Ογκοχρεωση" χαχα
> 
> 
> Εσύ δεν είσαι που ζητάς 200 ευρώ το κάθε link?


Σα δεν ντρέπετε... Χαλάει την πιάτσα, 300 δεν είχαμε συμφωνήσει όλοι μαζί στο meeting ? 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

με κουλούρια στο Σύνταγμα βγάζεις πιο πολλά και έχεις και free wifi & internet !!!

----------


## papashark

> με κουλούρια στο Σύνταγμα βγάζεις πιο πολλά και έχεις και free wifi & internet !!!


Eίναι ακριβή η άδεια πλανώδιου πωλητή από τον δήμο αθηναίων, εκτός άμα πουλάς μαύρα κουλούρια  ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

Καμμένα τελείως ή φρυγανισμένα;  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PrettyMaids
> 
> χαχα, κομβουχος ζητησε λεφτα μας το καρφωσε ο Client και μετα εξαφανιστικε, πριν κατακρινουμε ισως θα πρεπει να μαθουμε τι ακριβως εχει γινει γιατι διμιουργουντε κ παρεξιγισεις... μπορει ο κομβουχος να ζιτισε τον οβολον τους ΑΝ θελουν να τσονταρουν κ ο Client αυτος να μην το επιασε καλα, γιατι δεν παραπονεθηκε αλλος Client? ... σιγα μην μπαινουμε και με "Ογκοχρεωση" χαχα
> 
> 
> Εσύ δεν είσαι που ζητάς 200 ευρώ το κάθε link?


250 Χριστουγεννα εχουμε δωρο να μην παρουμε ?  ::

----------


## alsafi

Σας ακούω να λέτε ότι εκμεταλλεύονται την ανάγκη των νέων για να συνδεθεί στο AWMN και αναρωτιέμαι σε τι πράγμα αναφέρεστε?
Είχε κανείς τους AWMN για να ξέρει τι χάνει ή ακόμα καλύτερα, ξέρει άμα παίζει όπως το περιμένει???

*Με 12€ τον μήνα έχει ADSL*

Υ.Γ: Όχι βέβαια ότι συμφωνώ στο να πληρώνει, αλλά κάποια πράγματα (π.χ καλύτερο ΑΡ, κεραία) για δικό του καλό είναι.

----------

